# Suche eine alte Gaming T V Sendung



## Cyrusx87 (11. August 2015)

Moin,
seit einigen Tagen erinnere ich mich immer wieder an eine TV Sendung über Videospiele die mal auf irgend nem kleinen Sender lief.
Mir fällt der Name leider nicht ein aber ich glaube die Sendung lief nicht sehr lange. 
Was ich noch weiß ist, dass der Moderator eine sehr auffällige Frisur hatte, sehr kurze Haare (vllt sogar Glatze) aber den Pony lang und hochgegelt.
Ich habe ihn auch etwas fülliger in Erinnerung, kann mich da aber auch täuschen.

Vllt klingelt es ja beim lesen dieser Zeilen bei jemanden


----------



## Kevin230796 (11. August 2015)

Hi, an den Moderator kann ich mich jetzt nicht erinnern. Aber mir fällt eigentlich nur Giga Games bzw. Game One ein. Vielleicht meinst du ja etwas davon.


----------



## Hamsteln (11. August 2015)

Auf Sat.1 lief mal Game World. Die meinst du bestimmt nicht, aber die war echt geil nerdig


----------



## Cyrusx87 (11. August 2015)

Nein es war nichts bekanntes wie giga oder gameone  und das von sat1 auch nicht...so alt dürfte es auch noch nicht sein


----------



## Owly-K (11. August 2015)

Ich hatte sofort ein Bild vor Augen, als ich die Beschreibung von dem Typ gelesen hatte. Aber mir fällt auch nicht ein, wie der Moderator oder die Sendung hieß - bin mir gar nicht mal so sicher, ob es da um Games ging. Kann mich nur noch dran erinnern, dass der Typ mal das Geheimnis seines senkrechten Ponys verraten hatte: Nivea-Creme. Warf er nicht auch immer Zeugs, über das er gerade referiert hatte, einfach achtlos hinter sich?


----------

